# so i tried kharn finally...



## uber (Feb 28, 2011)

so i had been running a dual DP list and was having good success with it, but kharn just intrigued me too much, so i ran him last night for the first time.

that dude single-handedly wiped out 3 squads of marines. i don't think my opponent appreciated what he could do, otherwise he wouldn't have rushed his troops up to him like he did.

an assault squad led by a chaplain charged kharn and his 3 remaining bezerkers, and kharn killed the entire squad on his first attack. 

holy shit that guy is a beast.

overall he killed over 15 marines, and he only killed 3 or 4 of his buddies.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Kharn is the most price worth investment of all the SCs in the CSM codex by far, and against MEQs he excel even more thanks to his insane damage output.
Just keep him out of the way from powerfists, or your glory will fall short.


Its very ironic though that the model that was the base idea for instant death doesnt have eternal warrior anymore. Then again what can one ask for with Gav and Alessio writing a 40k codex...


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I like using Kharn. I roll lots of 1s (no one has killed more of my zerkers than Kharn in any game!), but he's still grand.

No HQ he has charged has ever lived to strike back so far. Ever. SM Captains, Vulkan, Wazdakka; all dead in the first charge.

But yes, you can add some 60 points to his cost to represent berserkers who will never get to strike....


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I just recently killed a Dreadnought by shooting in with Kharns Plasma. 

Khan is a beast. Pure and simple


----------



## uber (Feb 28, 2011)

Putting him with some zerker served two purposes. First they helped take wounds away from kharn when they got shot at. Second they guarantee any fist they charge won't survive long enough to swing it at kharn. They did both very well, and kharn showed his thanks by killing them.


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, Kharn is definitely worth his points and he dominates pretty much anything in cc. I find it entertaining even when he kills my own guys. He just doesn't stop killing maiming and burning.
Blood for the Blood God!
Skulls for the Skull Throne!


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

kharn intrigues me even though by fluff my army dosent like him ( EMPEROR'S CHILDREN/Slaanesh). anyways he has the ability to hit on 2's but my problem lies with the lack of eternal warrior. i hate losing an HQ to a shitty Powerfist because i just barely didnt whipe the squad.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

5tonsledge said:


> but my problem lies with the lack of eternal warrior. i hate losing an HQ to a shitty Powerfist


This is 100% my problem with most of the spess mehreen hq's in this game.

You're going to look me in the eye and tell me that the veteran of thousands of battles, leader of the most elite form of human achievement, has a higher turnover rate than "Generic Sergeant(Aspiring Champion) with power fist"?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Kharn is either a Epic Win or Epic Fail! I have used him a few times and he has chewed through 30 gaurdsman and a command squad in one game, 2 marine squads in another, squad of Termies, Raven Wing Bike Command sqaud, 2 Daemons DPs, and Even once put a SINGLE nasty wound on Abbaddon... before his head was crushed by a PF Termy. 

He also failed miserably by killing 6-8 Zerkers, failed to open a Rhino TWICE, died mutiple times to a PF, and once to a sigle fukin Krak Missil from a single Marine!

So Lack of Eternal Wariior and a 2+ (missing 3.5 more than ever) is one problem and rolling nothing but 1s in a game is another.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

5tonsledge said:


> kharn intrigues me even though by fluff my army dosent like him ( EMPEROR'S CHILDREN/Slaanesh). anyways he has the ability to hit on 2's but my problem lies with the lack of eternal warrior. i hate losing an HQ to a shitty Powerfist because i just barely didnt whipe the squad.


this is where placement of specific models comes into play, i've avoided my non EW HQ's getting into base contact with a fist just by placement.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Kharn is really good usually (like putting him with 9 Zerks in a LR)

But he ncan also fail miserably 

Unless your opponent is just stupid (charging your Vect/10 Incubi w/ Klaivex Squad with his Kharn and 10 Zerks......)


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

OpTi said:


> this is where placement of specific models comes into play, i've avoided my non EW HQ's getting into base contact with a fist just by placement.


I thought you always had to move ICs in direct contact with the enemy unit as they are supposed to be heros and not shy from combat. I don't remember where, but I think it is a rule in the BRB!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I run him with Tsons, they give him a survivable squad to bunk in, if he hits one, it has a 50% chance of surviving, also when his transport get's blown (it will) he has a unit to absorb shots that won't just fall over. As our Wonderful Berzerkers are wont to do.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

Sephyr said:


> I thought you always had to move ICs in direct contact with the enemy unit as they are supposed to be heros and not shy from combat. I don't remember where, but I think it is a rule in the BRB!


half true, when launching an assault you follow the normal assault rules so closest model > closest model this is usualy IC/sgt etc to OC/sgt. However if you put a normal guy closest to the enemy PF model you move him first then move any model in your unit in any order so you can choose where kharn goes.

During a charge reaction the first model you must move if they are not already B2B is any IC's however if you ensure he cannot be put into B2B with any enemy model ie surround him with fodder. Then your reaction move is anywhere you want him to go pretty much ie miles away from anything that can kill him .

Hope you get what i mean, never was good at explaining this kind of stuff.


----------



## Chaos40kAD (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll just agree with most people who have posted so far. Kharn is the man. This guy slays bitches for the blood god, be they bitches of the false emporer, bitches of the hive bitchelor, or his own berserker bitches. Bolter and chainsword has a cool running tally post over there called "Today Kharn killed..." It's pretty awesome, but you know, not as awesome as this site  

I'm with OpTi.. you can cleverly guard him from any sort of B2B and even if you suffer a wack-attack of rolls, he'll survive, and counter-rape this offending party. 

As far as the Eternal warrior status.. Yeah Everything in the Chaos codex gets hosed except Daemon Princes. It's too bad that such epic characters get hosed even though there is pages and pages of fluff detailing just how and why they should be eternal warriors..  oh well. Next Dex maybe. 

Bottom line... Kharn = Beast

-Brett


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Kharn is how the CSM dex should be written.

Even though he has the ability to fuck up his own unit at least he makes up for it by totally kicking ass. Not like the crazy-ass dread who rarely does well enough to make up for his debilitating Fire Frenzy/Blood Rage.

Kharn rules.


----------

